# Hello people!!!



## booshfan421 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just a quick message to say hi before I start posting... This website looks awesome. See you all soon! By the way, my name is Jessica, although it is the worst name EVER and I'm sure my parents just picked the most popular name in the baby name book! I love to read and write (obviously, if I've joined this site) and I like most music except heavy metal and R&B, and I also enjoy swimming, and playing football, although I'm not very good at it (not swimming, I'm VERY good at swimming). So, uh, bye.  :smurf:


----------



## Gumby (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello Jessica, welcome to the site.


----------



## Baron (Feb 8, 2011)

How do you welcome a Boosh fan to the site?

[video=youtube;0AckvdGbk4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AckvdGbk4w[/video]


----------



## booshfan421 (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 8, 2011)

There was a music weekend at Paddock Wood Hop Farm a couple of years ago, saw Boosh one day and Neil Young on the other, excellent. Welcome to the site.


----------



## The Blue Pencil (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Jessica, 
Welcome to the forum. I also just joined and this site is pretty awesome!


----------



## Nickie (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!



Nickie


----------

